# schwinn the world badge  RARE



## volksboy57 (Sep 30, 2014)

keeping my eye on this one!!  Any guesses as to what it will end at??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-ARNOLD-SCHWINN-THE-WORLD-BICYCLE-VINTAGE-BRASS-TAG-LABEL-SIGN-CHICAGO-IL-/171481487404?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27ed17d82c


----------



## volksboy57 (Oct 7, 2014)

*wow*

227.50! Not bad for a badge with a hole in the middle of it!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 8, 2014)

That is a cool badge-first one I've ever seen. Does anyone know what the period of use for this badge would be? V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 8, 2014)

And smashed


----------



## bikiba (Oct 8, 2014)

i was watchig it too after soeone posted it here. crazy $$$


----------



## Waterland (Oct 8, 2014)

I think I recall seeing that badge in one of the teens Schwinn catalogs, not sure which year.  I'll try to find it and post the page.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm not sure what they came on, here are a couple that aren't smashed. Hole spacing is 3", center to center.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 8, 2014)

bikiba said:


> i was watchig it too after soeone posted it here. crazy $$$




Crazy money? naw. Not any more crazy than spending $10-$15K on any one bike... (ha).
I needed a badge, and the fellow was only asking $1900.00 'course there may only be 10 bikes period (6-7 known)
Don't ask, aint tell'n.....


----------



## bikiba (Oct 8, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Crazy money? naw. Not any more crazy than spending $10-$15K on any one bike... (ha).
> I needed a badge, and the fellow was only asking $1900.00 'course there may only be 10 bikes period (6-7 known)
> Don't ask, aint tell'n.....




i was speaking to mel schwartz for about 90mins at ttown and he went over EVERY one of his bikes in his picture book. that was some serious cash deals


----------



## volksboy57 (Oct 8, 2014)

*here is mine*

This is the one on my rear steer tandem:



I am interested in finding parts for this bike, once I get the funds together. I need cranks, pedals, and the front fork! So many incorrect parts on my bike...

more pics here:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/83196242@N06/10014263103/


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 8, 2014)

bikiba said:


> *i was speaking to mel schwartz for about 90mins at ttown and he went over EVERY one of his bikes in his picture book. that was some serious cash deals*





*That World Badge is the very first badge Schwinn used to represent their upper-grade line ... circa 1895.

Used to have a very-early example ... made of stamped-steel ... magnetic .... now in the collection of Scott Mc.*

..........  patric

*Message for my budz, Bikiba ... below ....... scroll down, li'l buddy ............*


----------

